# My 8+ acres in Medina County, Ohio



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

About half wooded (mostly hardwoods - maple and a few oaks), established produce garden with some perennial plantings (strawberries, young blueberries, red and black raspberries, blackberries, cherries, a few young grapes and apple trees, and of course a fig or two.....). It's listed with Howard Hanna / Smythe Cramer Realty - Contact Randy or Melissa Watts. 330.777.3332 It's offered through them for the property only, but I'd consider leaving equipment and fencing for someone from HT if they bought it. Otherwise I'll sell the gates, extra fencing, tiller, chipper/shredder, chain saw, Gravely garden tractor/mower, etc. when the property sells. I raised chickens for eggs and meat (for personal consumption and for sale), pigs (for personal consumption and for sale), goats, geese and sheep (4-H and for the freezer) . The township I live in is VERY pro-agriculture, and the population is relatively affluent (can afford to pay a premium for great food) if one chose to operate a market from the property. It's zoned commercial, so operating a small business from the property would be possible. The school system is among the best in the state, and the crime rate is very low (I only began locking my doors when I listed my property) and I have great neighbors.

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/billoh/pics of property/


----------



## peaceandquiet (Oct 5, 2008)

Am I not seeing the location and price of this property?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Medina County, Ohio. It's the confluence of the universe...


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

$249.500
Granger Township (Wadsworth mailing address) Â½ mile north of SR 18 on Ridge Rd (SR 94)


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I've been to Bills place and if you are considering moving to this area I highly recommend taking a look. He had a nice operation selling eggs, chicken, produce, etc.

Mike


----------

